# "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €



## Flooo (4. Januar 2010)

*"Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Guten Abend,

ich brauche (mal wieder) euren Rat 

Mein alter PC (+3Jahre) hängt sich beim hochfahren auf, hab ihn auch schon weg gegeben ist aber jetzt eher nebensächlich. Da wo er ist, ist er gut aufgehoben. Daraufhin habe ich gefragt, ob es sich lohnt, meinen Rechner neu auffahren zu lassen, damit er wieder ein wenig schneller läuft. 

Antwort: Nee, das lohnt sich nicht mehr.

Danach hat er mir ein Angebot gemacht, mit folgenden Daten(ich schreib das jetzt einfach mal alles ab, weil ich keine Ahnung davon hab, ob wichtig oder nicht )

1 Computersystem AMD-64 SAM3

2 Geh. Midi CL-7004 II, NT-420W
-Design Schwarz/silbern
3 Netzteil PC BTX LC6550
-Super Silent, 120mm-Lüfter
4 Mainb. SAM2+ ASUS M3N78 Pro
-FSB:5200 4xDDR2 1xPCIe16x
-3xPCI 2xPCIe HDMI GF8300
5 CPU SAM3 Athlon2 X2 240 Box
- 2,8 GHz, 2MB Cache
6 RAM DDR2 PC800 2048MB Corsair
-Kit 2x1GB, inkl. Kühkkörp.
7 Grafikk. 1024MB GF GTS 250
8 HDD 500GB West.Dig. blabla
9undn normaler dvd Brenner

So... ich hoffe Ihr könnt damit was anfangen, dazu soll gesagt sein, dass es nur ein Anhaltspunkt sein soll und nicht das endgültige. Es kann auch ruhig im Preis noch etwas höher gehen, so ist es nicht.

Meine Fragen! 

1) Stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? (ich komme mit dem Einzelhändler sehr gut klar, perfekter SUpport, schnell & zuverlässig, letztens ein Problem mit dem Router gehabt, 22 Uhr Abends kam noch wer, das macht auch nicht jeder )

2) Sind damit Spiele gut/flüssig/auf höchster Auflösung spielbar?

Spiele wie Crysis, CoD4/5 etc. sollten da ein Anhaltspunkt sein, es bringt mir ja nichts, ein PC mit schlechterER Hardware zu kaufen, wenn ich in nem 1/4 Jahr wieder aufrüsten muss.

Das war's erstmal... Gruß & dankeschön schonmal

lG Flo


----------



## martimoto (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

will jetzt nichts schlecht reden,,aber crysis mit dem PC auf High wird wohl nix..Ich denke mal für 529 Euro +/- 50 ( was du schreibst) bekommst n nettes 4 Kern system mit besserem Netzteil und MB + Speicher hin,,,es werden aber sicherlich leute dazu was Posten....Mag sein das der Händler nett ist und das der support ok ist..lass Dir hier eine Liste aufstellen, geh hun zu Ihn und sag was DU haben willst..danach kannst DU direkten Preis vergleich starten zwischen deinem Händler und Online Shops...


----------



## martimoto (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Mist falsche taste..

Guck hier mal rein..wie ich finde eine Gute Basis + Zukunftsicher..lese es dir genau durch

--->>>>>>>>>>> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...3526-wieder-mal-ein-zusammenstell-thread.html

P.S genau LESEN ( auch was KAI schreibt,,wegen SPeicher!!! )


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

der händler verkauft dir hardware im wert von ca.350-360€ für 530€ ob dir das der service wert ist mußt du wissen


----------



## martimoto (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> der händler verkauft dir hardware im wert von ca.350-360€ für 530€ ob dir das der service wert ist mußt du wissen


 
wollte net so hart sein zum anfang..aber wo der Soldat recht hat hat er recht!!!!Das ist die WARHEIT BABY


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Man hat halt nichts davon wenn man soviel Geld dafür ausgibt und Minderwertige Waren bekommt, auch wenn du den Händler vielleicht nett findest du kannst dir besser rat von uns holen und ein gescheites System bei einem Hardwareversand bestellen .Dort bekommst du auch Garantie nur halt die Vororthilfe fällt weg!


----------



## Flooo (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe  
stimmt, wo ihr recht habt, habt ihr recht. Problem ist halt, dass ich fast 0 Ahnung von Hardware hab, ich habe vorhin meine Festplatte gesucht und wusste nicht wie sie aussieht...

knapp 200€ sind schon hart...also nur fürn "Support"
Welche Seiten in puncto Hardwareversand könnt ihr mir empfehlen bzw. mit welchen habt ihr schon gute/schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß

€www.hardwareversand.de
das ist so mit die einzige die ich kenne, habe mich mit dem Thema bisher aber auch noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Also hardwareversand.de - Startseite kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen guter Service schnelle Lieferung und alles tipp topp!


----------



## Flooo (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ok ich guck dann mal nach wie teuer das dort z.B. ist und editiere das dann ggf. hier rein!


----------



## Rizzard (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Wenn du einen Komplett-PC brauchst, da du als Beispiel keinerlei Ahnung von Zusammenbau hast, würde ich evtl. auch DIESEN empfehlen.

Sind zwar keine High-End Komponenten, aber erfüllen ihren Zweck.


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Naja Alternate ist aber wohl verhältnismässig teuer!


----------



## martimoto (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

anders gefragt,,wie hoch liegt dein Budget..ich denke danach könnten Dir hier paar leute einen netten PC zusammen stellen mit dem du freude haben wirst!!!und nicht "übers ohr "gehauen wirst


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Da oben stehts doch!

Mit oder ohne Bildschirm?

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 boxed, 4MB, LGA775, 64bit 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       119,66 €                      ASUS P5QL-VM EPU, Sockel 775 Intel G43, mATX 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       74,61 €                      4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL5 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       67,31 €                      Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       29,58 €                      be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-500W 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       71,95 €                      HIS HD 4870 iCooler x3 GDDR5 1024MB Native HDMI Dual-DVI 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       121,91 €                      Samsung EcoGreen F2 500GB, SATA II (HD502HI) 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       41,88 €                      LG GH22NS Retail schwarz SATA 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       28,91 €                      Rechner - Zusammenbau 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       20,00 €                      *575,81 €* 




Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 boxed, 4MB, LGA775, 64bit 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       119,66 €                      ASUS P5QL-VM EPU, Sockel 775 Intel G43, mATX 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       74,61 €                      4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL5 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       67,31 €                      Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       29,58 €                      be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-500W 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       71,95 €                      Club3D Radeon 5750 1024MB, ATI Radeon 5750, PCI-Express 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       114,95 €                      Samsung EcoGreen F2 500GB, SATA II (HD502HI) 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       41,88 €                      LG GH22NS Retail schwarz SATA 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       28,91 €                      Rechner - Zusammenbau 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       20,00 €                      *568,85 €*


----------



## Rizzard (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Naja Alternate ist aber wohl verhältnismässig teuer!



Du darfst natürlich auch gerne einen anderen Komplett-PC posten der ein besseres P/L aufweist


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Kommt sofort!


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Du darfst natürlich auch gerne einen anderen Komplett-PC posten der ein besseres P/L aufweist


kein prob warte kommt gleich


----------



## Flooo (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

@ vorposter, nein, es muss nicht zwingend ein Komplett-PC sein. Der hardwareversand.de kann die doch auch mit den einzelteilen zusammenbauen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

hier ein besseres für 608€ 
mit einem besseren prozi 
besseren graka 
besseren board was auch aktuelle cpus unterstützt da am3
ddr3 ram
besseres gehäuse


----------



## Rizzard (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> hier ein besseres für 608€


Ist in dem Preis das BS schon vorhanden?
Ist in dem Preis das zusammenbauen schon vorhanden?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist in dem Preis das BS schon vorhanden?
> Ist in dem Preis das zusammenbauen schon vorhanden?



BS ist in deinem auch nicht mit drinnen und der zusammenbau steht unten drinnen für 20€ also ja er ist besser


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> @ vorposter, nein, es muss nicht zwingend ein Komplett-PC sein. Der hardwareversand.de kann die doch auch mit den einzelteilen zusammenbauen oder irre ich mich da?


Richtisch!



@Soldat0815 U
Und du faltest schön nebenbei


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> @Soldat0815
> Und du faltest schön nebenbei



Richtisch!


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Sorry für OT aber sowas fällt einem F@H Team Member halt auf!


----------



## Kalkleiste (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Da oben stehts doch!
> 
> Mit oder ohne Bildschirm?
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du auf die idee n 775 Sys zu posten ??


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Er will einen Mittelklasse PC und dafür ist 775 noch gut genug!


----------



## AMDman (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

bitte net 775...

dann lieber ein etwas geileres AM3!!


----------



## AMDman (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

kommt fast aufs gleiche raus...wenn man prozzi, rams und board austauscht!!!

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Kalkleiste (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



AMDman schrieb:


> kommt fast aufs gleiche raus...wenn man prozzi, rams und board austauscht!!!
> 
> sry für doppelpost



Wollte ich gerade sagen
Ach der tolle ändern button, ein hammer teil.

Jo AM2+ oder AM3 gegebenenfalls auch 1156


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

hallo habt ihr die Preisspanne vergessen ~529 ?


----------



## martimoto (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Also ich bin auch GEGEN Sockel 775!!! Sry!! Aber 775 ist OLD
Und der Fred ersteller sollte uns sein Preis mal nennen!! damit wir was nettes bastelln können.

P.S Ich hab selber 775 ( E 5200 2x3,7 Ghz OC) jedoch net mehr lange,bin zufrieden jedoch nicht zu 100%..deswegen würd ich auch auf AMD bauen...


----------



## Flooo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ok Leute, tut mir Leid, da war wohl ein kleines MIssverständnis. Den PC, den ich euch zu anfang gezeigt habe(der leicht überteuert ist^^) kostet ~529!!! Das heißt leider nicht, dass dies meine Preisspanne ist. 

Tut mir echt leid @ Mick Jogger und die anderen...

Die Preisspanne... puuuh^^ Ihr seid ja die Profis, mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass ich den pc nicht nach einem halben oder 1/4 Jahr direkt wieder aufrüsten muss, oder er schon eine alte Kiste ist^^... 
Was ihr/ich dann in meinen PC baue, da habe ich leider selber wenig Ahnung .

Aber ich find's klasse, dass ihr euch soviel Mühe gebt!

Preisspanne... Wenn er was teurer wird, werde ich wohl auch noch was dazu tun, neben meinen Eltern .
500 oder 600 Euro 650 auch noch...

-> Trotzdem nochmal der Hinweis Tauglichkeit in der Zukunft>Preis obwohl das auch wieder ein wenig zusammen hängt.

Was haltet ihr von Dell? Gut? Nix Gut?

Dankeschön, ihr helft mir echt weiter


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Fertig pcs sind grundsätzlich schlechter wie selbst zusammengestellte


----------



## Flooo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Joaa das war mir eigentlich auch schon bekannt . sind die PCs von Mick Jogger denn in nem halben- ein Jahr noch gut zu gebrauchen oder sind die dann schon muell? Ist sowas ueberhaupt vorhersehbar? Gruß


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

nehm lieber mein system und statt dem x3 720 den prozi
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3

bei der graka wäre ne 5850er besser aber die bekommt man sehr schwer und wenn dann zu überhöhten preisen

allgemein ist mommentan der markt was grakas angeht sehr schlecht da vieles nicht erhältlich ist und dafür der rest teurer geworden ist


----------



## Flooo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Also lohnt es sich von den preisen her wirklich zu warten??


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Nur bei der Jetztigen Situation der GraKas wenn Fermi kommt geht ATi wieder derbe runter
aber ich mache mal ne anständige konfig

CPU
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

MoBo
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

RAM
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

NT
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

HDD
Festplatten Samsung SPINPOINT F1 RAID 500GB HE502IJ

Brenner
DVD-Laufwerke LG GH22NS50 SATA

Grafik
Grafikkarten XFX 1024MB 5850 PCIe

Ohne Gehäuse ca 711 € der Preis is Variabel
Notebooksbilliger hatte manchmal bessere angebote als Alternate^^
Also so bist du die nächsten 2 jahre + gut gerüstet, evt. noch cpu kühler zum übertakten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> Also lohnt es sich von den preisen her wirklich zu warten??


ja ich würde zumindest noch 1-2monate warten bis die atis mal überall lieferbar sind denn die 5850er hat ein Bekannter kurz nachdem sie raus kam für ca.200€ gekauft aber durch die schlechte verfügbarkeit sind sie mal eben 60-100€ teurer geworden


----------



## Mick Jogger (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Wenn ich von so einem Budget gewusst hätte, hätte ich auch den i5 genommen!


Intel Core i5-750 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       164,03 €                      ASUS P7P55-M, Intel P55, mATX, DDR3 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       86,58 €                      4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-12800U CL9 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       75,11 €                      Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       29,58 €                      BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       49,67 €                      Club3D Radeon 5750 1024MB, ATI Radeon 5750, PCI-Express 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       114,95 €                      Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       43,79 €                      SONY Optiarc AD7240 S-ATA RAM schwarz bulk 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       22,55 €                      Rechner - Zusammenbau 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       20,00 € 


*606,26 €*


----------



## Flooo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ok das hoert sich ja schonmal ganz gut an, die 2 Jahre+ gefallen mir sehr gut. Wie sieht es mit Mick Joggers pc aus, der ist ja ein Wenig billiger( gut100€) kommt man damit auch noch locker 2 Jahre hin? Danke!!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

die 5750er ist aber nicht wirklich ne gute graka da ist eine 4870/1gb oder eine 260gtx schon besser

und grad wenns die nächsten 2jahre reichen soll ist die graka nix da müsste dann doch eher eine 5850er her

der i5 ist gut für 2jahre ebenso wäre aber auch ein phenom2 955 schnell genug dafür günstiger 
dann wäre auch ne 5850er drinnen und du hättest eine potente cpu und eine graka weil grad der geht eher die luft aus als dem prozi

also ich würde an deiner stelle warten alles was du jetzt an grakas kaufen kannst ist nicht wirklich schnell oder überteuert


----------



## Flooo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ok danke, das hört sich ein wenig ernüchternd an  Und so in 1-3 Monaten kann sich das schon ändern?

Dann quäl ich mich in der Zeit mit meiner alten Schrottkiste rum  Der Pc von Mick Jogger oder jetzt der davor genannte, können die zum Beispiel locker Crysis auf high oder CoD 5 oderoder?


----------



## AmdNator (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Jup in 1-2 Monate kann sich das ändern kann auch schon nächste woche passieren das einmal AMD genug Chip´s hat! das wissen nur die Hersteller selber.

Der PC Markt ist fast so schlimm wie der Öl markt


----------



## Mick Jogger (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Joa sicher! Kannste damit COD und Crysis zocken!Die Grafikkarte ist nicht die beste ich hätte auch zu 4870 gegriffen aber ich habe gedacht er holt sich jetz ne schlechte und wenn Fermi einigermassen billig ist dann kann er sich die Upgraden und Crysis zieht der jetz auch schon COD 5,6 sowieso!


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Micks PC is zwar garnet schlecht, ich ahbe aber bewusst zum AM3 gegriffen.
Grund ?! Intels Sockel Politik^^.
Ich vertraue da eher auf AMD, die bringen, Highend und Lowend und mainstream auf einen Sockel, bei intel auf 2 oder mehr, und bei dem 1156 hast du das ende der Fahnenstange in sicht, der einzige sockel der vllt ein paar neue Cpus bekommt für die es sich lohnt auf zu rüsten is der 1366.
Bei AMD kommen die 6 Kerner auf den AM3 vernutlich auch noch der 12er, ich denke bei AMD bist du garnet so schlecht dran, zumal der Preis für ein AMD sys niedriger is.
(Ja ok meine Konfig war 100 € teuerer aber Mick hat ja auch die 100 € billigere Graka genommen)
Auch wenn ihr es nich glaubt ich bin kein AMD Fanboy, Ich finde Intel auch eig besser bzw edeler aber im bezug auf das P/L und die Aufrüstmöglichkeiten hat definitiv AMD die nase vorne

€
http://www.hardware-infos.com/bild....name=AMD+Desktop-+und+Mobilroadmap:+2008-2011
Da steht es der Orochi bekommt mehr als 4 cores, der rest is eine preislich frage


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> ok danke, das hört sich ein wenig ernüchternd an  Und so in 1-3 Monaten kann sich das schon ändern?
> 
> Dann quäl ich mich in der Zeit mit meiner alten Schrottkiste rum  Der Pc von Mick Jogger oder jetzt der davor genannte, können die zum Beispiel locker Crysis auf high oder CoD 5 oderoder?



bei crysis wird die graka schon kämpfen

darum warte noch 1-2monate und kauf dir die 5850er für 200€ dann hast du ne super graka mit sehr guten p/l

und beim prozi ist es egal weil beide prozis schnell sind und die nächsten 2 jahre genug leistung haben sollten (und bissl ocen kann man die ja auch noch ohne prob)
mein e6400@3ghz ist auch schon älter aber ich kann all meine aktuellen spiele ohne probs zocken dagegen habe ich aber schon die 3te graka drinnen


----------



## Mick Jogger (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Kalkleiste schrieb:


> Micks PC is zwar garnet schlecht, ich ahbe aber bewusst zum AM3 gegriffen.
> Grund ?! Intels Sockel Politik^^.
> Ich vertraue da eher auf AMD, die bringen, Highend und Lowend und mainstream auf einen Sockel, bei intel auf 2 oder mehr, und bei dem 1156 hast du das ende der Fahnenstange in sicht, der einzige sockel der vllt ein paar neue Cpus bekommt für die es sich lohnt auf zu rüsten is der 1366.
> Bei AMD kommen die 6 Kerner auf den AM3 vernutlich auch noch der 12er, ich denke bei AMD bist du garnet so schlecht dran, zumal der Preis für ein AMD sys niedriger is.
> ...




Haste recht das mit d 1366 und 1156 ist doch einfach unverschämt!


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Haste recht das mit d 1366 und 1156 ist doch einfach unverschämt!



Des wegen wir mein neuer PC ein AMD, da kriegt man noch die chance für relativ wenig geld eine komponente nach zu bessern (CPU)
um flaschen hälse zu beseitigen.
Also ich rate dir dringed zum Phenom2


----------



## Mick Jogger (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja mit dem Phenom I kannste nicht viel Anfangen!


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Phenom I kannste nicht viel Anfangen!



Was is das denn bitte für ne aussage
Ich meine du hast ja recht aber das war iwie unnötig


----------



## Prinzpaddy (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Kalkleiste schrieb:


> Micks PC is zwar garnet schlecht, ich ahbe aber bewusst zum AM3 gegriffen.
> Grund ?! Intels Sockel Politik^^.
> Ich vertraue da eher auf AMD, die bringen, Highend und Lowend und mainstream auf einen Sockel, bei intel auf 2 oder mehr, und bei dem 1156 hast du das ende der Fahnenstange in sicht, der einzige sockel der vllt ein paar neue Cpus bekommt für die es sich lohnt auf zu rüsten is der 1366.
> Bei AMD kommen die 6 Kerner auf den AM3 vernutlich auch noch der 12er, ich denke bei AMD bist du garnet so schlecht dran, zumal der Preis für ein AMD sys niedriger is.
> ...



also die roadmap ist nicht komplett richtig wie ich das sehe
da 2.hälfte 2010 der thuban kommt also der hexacore (6 kerne)
und dann halt anfang 2011 der bulldozer
mit 8 (vllt auch ein paar mit 6) kerne

also cih würde auch zu AMD raten da haste halt noch länger was von da bekommste fürn AM3 noch locker bis 2012/13 neue Prozzis

und zur graka ja da musste warten
außer wenn geld keine rolle spielen würde


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Prinzpaddy schrieb:


> also die roadmap ist nicht komplett richtig wie ich das sehe
> da 2.hälfte 2010 der thuban kommt also der hexacore (6 kerne)
> und dann halt anfang 2011 der bulldozer
> mit 8 (vllt auch ein paar mit 6) kerne
> ...



Jo sry für die falsche roadmap.
Aber das is doch alleine schon interessant 12 kerner für den am3^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

das krasse ist das eventuell sogar die 6kerner noch auf am2+ boards funktionieren sollen wenn das bios dafür angepasst wird


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> das krasse ist das eventuell sogar die 6kerner noch auf am2+ boards funktionieren sollen wenn das bios dafür angepasst wird



Darauf würde ich mich nich verlassen, naja selbst würde ich es nich machen, wegen ddr3 ram. Ich gehe auch davon aus das man die Hexa cores bei amd für weniger geld kriegt als bei int€l ähh intel da ich glaube das die das Ding erstma als Extreme Variante auf den markt schmeißen und dann einen für den enduser die dann trotzdem an die 500 € kostet, irgendwie so wird es sein. Dafür übernehme ich natürlich keine haftung


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ich würde jetzt auch kein am2 board mehr kaufen 
nur da kann man mal sehen wie das amd macht, intel dagegen bringt gleich 2 neue sockel raus wo nix mit dem anderen  oder dem 775er kompatibel ist


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja das is ja das geniale.
Stell dir mal vor du hast n athlon auf nem am2+ board laufen und willst upgraden auf n phenom2. dann brauchste erstmal nur die cpu und man kann später weiter aufrüsten^^ das finde ich persönlich irgendwie besser als bei Intel wo man sich erstens zwischen 2 sockeln entscheiden muss und zweitens alles auf einmal kaufen muss. Deshlab is AMD geschickter für schüler die nich soviel geld haben gleich n neues sys zu kaufen


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

jupp darum werd ich mir als nächstes am3 kaufen


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ich auch, na mal sehen ich habe n ddr2 vllt wird auch n am2+^^
Wie gesagt bin schüler


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

hab mir erst ddr3 gekauft weil mein ddr2 kaputt gegangen ist 
zum glück hat mein board ddr2 und ddr3 plätze


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*


Hab mal ne frage wie is das denn eig mit den chipsätzen.
Habe n P45 momentan und 2 GTX 260 aber nur eine in betrieb.
welche chipsätze haben denn 2 oder mehr steckplätze die mit voller bandbreiter angesprochen werden können ??


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

für sli brauchst du boards mit nforce chipsatz 
außer beim 1366er sockel weil da erlaubt nvidia sli aufn intelchipsatz


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Neuer Zeitplan für AMDs High-End-Chipsätze - 15.06.2009 - ComputerBase
(auf m 1156er auch) nur eben mit 2* 8lanes ohne den nforce chip

3 absatz, das habe ich gerade zufällig gegooglt
Nvidia hat nur noch 2 boards im segment.
Nach diesem bericht soll man vier Grakas mit jeweils 8 lanes anbinden können.
Aber was is wenn ich jez ein Single PCB karte habe also zwei gpus auf einer platte und davon vier ein baue werden die auch alle mit 8 lanes angebunden (voraussetzung is natürlich wakü da ja sons immer ein slot mehr belegt is.) würde sowas gehen ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

amd chipsätze unterstützen soweit ich weiß nur crossfire kein sli

bei ner singlepcb karte alla 295gtx oder 5890er brauchst du nur einmal 16x pci-e also könntest du theoritisch 4 solcher karten auf so einem board schnallen weiß aber nicht ob das treibermäßig klappt


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ja sry meinte auf amd chipsatz CF habe aber nur 2 GTX 260 und damit is ja nur SLI angesagt
aber das wäre interessant zu wissen

€ Juhuu 100er post


----------



## Prinzpaddy (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Kalkleiste schrieb:


> Jo sry für die falsche roadmap.
> Aber das is doch alleine schon interessant 12 kerner für den am3^^



ehm soweit ich weiß wird bulldozer aba nur 8 kerne haben und keine 12
trotzdem muss man sich am vorstellen 12 kerne 
mien rechner vor nem jahr hatte nich nen single core


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Prinzpaddy schrieb:


> ehm soweit ich weiß wird bulldozer aba nur 8 kerne haben und keine 12
> trotzdem muss man sich am vorstellen 12 kerne
> mien rechner vor nem jahr hatte nich nen single core



xD
egal die 12er kommen auch irgendwann


----------



## Prinzpaddy (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

natürlich kommen die
und wenn AMD noch nen AM3+ sockel bringt dann wird man auch noch mit nem AM3 mobo dann die 12 kerner nutzen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Prinzpaddy schrieb:


> ehm soweit ich weiß wird bulldozer aba nur 8 kerne haben und keine 12


 
Dere Bulldozer hat eine modulare Bauweise, theoretisch kann man daraus auch einen 16 Kerner machen.


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dere Bulldozer hat eine modulare Bauweise, theoretisch kann man daraus auch einen 16 Kerner machen.


Ich reiß euch ja nur ungern raus aber
AMD 12-Kern CPU schon 2010 mit neuem Sockel G34 : PCMasters
die 12 Kerner werden einen anderen sovkel haben, zumindest die server, desktop wird in diesem artikel nicht ausdrücklich gennant

€ Irgendwie sind wir derbe off topic^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Server CPUs eignen sich eh nicht wirklich für Spiele Rechner, egal welcher Sockel.


----------



## Prinzpaddy (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Kalkleiste schrieb:


> Ich reiß euch ja nur ungern raus aber
> AMD 12-Kern CPU schon 2010 mit neuem Sockel G34 : PCMasters
> die 12 Kerner werden einen anderen sovkel haben, zumindest die server, desktop wird in diesem artikel nicht ausdrücklich gennant
> 
> € Irgendwie sind wir derbe off topic^^




nur weil der server nen neuen sockel hat muss es ja nich umbedingt heißen das die desktop auch einen neuen bekommen
und weil 2010 12kerner kommt für server heißt es auch nich sofort für desktop
und wenn dann kommen die 12 kerner ebend für sockel AM3+ und der passt dann auf den AM3


----------



## Kalkleiste (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Prinzpaddy schrieb:


> nur weil der server nen neuen sockel hat muss es ja nich umbedingt heißen das die desktop auch einen neuen bekommen
> und weil 2010 12kerner kommt für server heißt es auch nich sofort für desktop
> und wenn dann kommen die 12 kerner ebend für sockel AM3+ und der passt dann auf den AM3



so kann man das auch sehen^^


----------



## Flooo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

soo... ab seite 6 versteh ich nix mehr  Geht's da überhaupt noch um meinen PC oder nen anderen xD? Glaub nicht^^... Also ich denke mein Plan wird so sein, ich werde auf die vorhin genannte Graka warten und mich dann evtl. nochmal bei euch melden 

Greetz


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ist momentan das beste was man machen kann


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ok danke geht klar! Und wie schaut's aus mim prozzi?^^ nehme ich da den i5? Ich lese manchmal die tollen woerter i und 7 xD. Ist das nix mit meinem preisbidget?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

der i7 ist halt teurer sockel 1366 kannst getrost vergessen außer du kauft ne billige graka dann kanst aber zocken ganz vergessen

der vorteil beim am3 ist das die 6kerner und 8kerner die rauskommen auf am3 sockel kommen 
während momentan bei intel nur klar ist das der 6kerner von intel für den 1366er sockel kommt und auch nicht billig sein wird

die graka ist viel schneller veraltet wie ein prozi

darum lieber mehr für die graka ausgeben


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Am3.       1336er Sockel????? Ja ok danke war mal ne Frage weil in den Zeitschriften hoere ich oefters mal das Wort i7 . Heißt Sockel, ist das das wo die Sachen rein geschraubt werden xD?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

auf dem mainboard ist der sockel wo deine cpu reinkommt

es gibt bei intel seit i5/i7 2 verschiedene sockeltypen

den kleinen 1156er welcher für die core i5 und "kleinen" Core i7 sind und später für den i3

dann gibts den großen 1366er sockel für den "großen" core i7 und dieses jahr angeblich noch den i9 mit 6kernen
vorteil zum kleineren es unterstützt tripplechannel und crossfire und sli 

der unterschied von i7 zu i5 sind die virtuellen Kerne die der i7 hat, also der Prozessor simuliert nen 8 kerner 

bei amd ist das einfacher die haben mommentan nur einen aktuellen sockel und das ist der am3 und auf dem passen alle aktuellen prozessoren drauf wie eben auch der 6 und 8 kerner der in zukunft kommen soll


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ok, danke Soldat, das war jetzt sehr  gut erklärt, für nen Anfänger .Also nicht du, sondern ich bin der Anfänger, verstehst... 

Ich werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich die 5850er für 200€ holen, was spricht dagegen, sich die jetzt zu kaufen?^^ Ist die atm so teuer(dann wär mir das recht Schnuppe) oder is die noch nicht draußen cO

€dith sagt: Ich hab mal bei hardwareversand.de geguckt, welche ist das denn jetzt

hier...

die heißen fast alle 5850er :p


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

die 5850er ist schon draußen aber es gibt lieferschwierigkeiten seitens amd darum sind sie niergends verfügbar

und durch den mangel an grakas sind sie im allgemeinen auch teurer geworden

wenn du einen anbieter hasst der sie für 200€ anbietet würd ich trotzdem sicherheitshalber nachfragen ob er diese auf lager hat ansonsten heißt es abwarten 

bekannter von mir hat ca 2mon. gewartet bis sie endlich mal da war

die 5850er gibts von mehreren anbietern es ist aber egal welche du nimmst die sind alle gleich und bei hardwareversand sind die alle nicht verfügbar siehst du an dem roten balken

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articlesearch.jsp


----------



## Mick Jogger (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Wenn ich auf den Link klick komm ich zu kameras! 



Das ist aber wirklich extrem können die Hersteller nicht etwas schneller produzieren!


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

alternate hat einpaar auf lager kosten baer eben mal 100€ mehr soviel hatt zu anfang die 5870er gekostet
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - PowerColor HD5850 DIRT 2 Edition

ich würde an deiner stelle warten

ati lässt die grafikchips ja extern fertigen und die haben noch probs mit der fertigung darum die ganze kacke


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ouhh.... das finde ich krass. Da habe ich garnicht drauf geachtet! Schade... wenn ich sie irgendwo bekommen würde, nur überteuert, sehe ich das richtig?

€: ok... ich dachte immer je höhe die Zahl, desto besser die GraKa. Das ist doch in den meisten Fällen so oder? Weil wenn ich jetzt 2 1024mb grafikkarten habe, sind sie ja trotzdem unterschiedlich in der Leistung...?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

jupp so ist es


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

noch ne kleine Frage, ist zwar jetzt ein bissl Offtopic, aber naja... Es gibt für die GraKa 2 Voraussetzungen, der chip und der Speicher oder? Also die 9600 gt von nvidia ist ja jetzt nicht soo der knaller oder?  Mein BRuder hat jetzt ne nvidia 9600 gt mit 1024, gleich sich das dann wieder ein bisschen aus? weil ich glaube die 9600 gt ist nicht so der knaller, aber die 1024 mb machen das wieder wett?

Greetz


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

vergiss es wenn der chip zu lahm ist bringen einem auch 1gb vram nix

wenn du ein trabbimotor in einen Ferrari baust wird der motor deswegen auch nicht sportlicher

aber bei den heutigen grakas sollten 1024mb drinnen sein da diese chips schnell genug sind um diesen auch zu nutzen


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

gute Erklärung...^^

also erste Priorität Chip
daaann erst der Speicher, der ist sozusagen dann nur 2trangig ne?-.-

danke


----------



## Kalkleiste (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

nein, es ist mehr oder weniger alles gleich wertig, die karte is nur genauso so wie das schwächste glied der kette


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

hää?

ALso ist beides gleich wichtig 50:50? 

-> Man sollte beim Kauf auf beide Sachen achten  ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

jopp ist beides wichtig aber bei ati ist es eigendlich so das man ab der 4850er 1024mb haben muss weil ab da werden 512mb zu wenig

das wäre dann ferrarimotor in trabi, den motor könntest du nie ausfahren (zumindest würde ich in keinen trabbi 300 fahren wollen wenn der nicht vorher schon zerfällt)

wie der kalki sagt die gesunde mischung machts es muss einfach zusammenpassen


----------



## Kalkleiste (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Besser wie der 0815 Soldat hätte ich es nich besser ausdrücken können


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

man ist das kompliziert...

Ich glaube man sollte darauf achten, dassdie Grfikkarte auch in das Gehäuse passt oder xD? und was noch? 

Gibt es auch GraKa die mit anderen Teilen garnicht kompatibel sein? also kann man nicht einfach alles reinwurschteln?!


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

also in einem normalen gehäuse sollte jede graka passen ausnahmen sind so rießen dinger wie die 5890 oder 295gtx da diese 2 grakas auf einer platine sind

ansonsten musst du noch aufpassen das dein netzteil genug stecker für die graka hat was bei einem netzteil ab 500watt aber der fall ist/sein sollte


----------



## Kalkleiste (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Die meisten (alle?) GraKas sind inzwischen auf bzw über einen Pcie 2.0 angebunden. Ob mit 8 oder 16 lanes entscheidet der Chipsatz bei CF oder SLI
Es ja die länge sollte man auch noch beachten, ich würde nich auf die idee kommen ne 8800GTX in einen Mini einzubauen
Ja und eben die NT Pci stecker müssen ausreichen verfügbar sein


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

also könnte ich im schlimmsten Falle den fetten Motor(gtx 295, 5890) nicht in meinen trabbi einbauen?  weil das so riesen Motoren sind?

Alles Klar, danke 

Ich werde mich glaub ich nochmal in 1-2 Monaten bei euch melden, wenn die GraKa lieferbar ist^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

jopp wäre lkw motor in trabbi
genau meld dich dann nochmal und dann stell ma dir nen pc zam wo alles zusammen passt und keine probs gibt


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

das ist echt voll nett von euch/dir^^ 

Das Trabbi-Modell hat mir echt voll weitergeholfen 

danke nochmal 

Ihr werdet in spätestens(!) 2 Monaten von mir hören...^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

np dafür ist das forum da bis dann


----------



## Mick Jogger (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Jo ganz genau dafür! Kaufberatung!


----------



## Flooo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ich hab n masterplan!^^

ich lasse mir später, wenn die 5850er (oder?) lieferbar ist ein ultrasuper mega imb0a pc von Mickleiste0815 zusammen bauen. Dann gucke ich wie teuer das bei hardwareversand.de ist und bei nem Einzelhändler bei mir ummer Ecke, der n bissl mehr Ahnung hat, als der mit dem Anfangs 529€ PC hat.

Perfekt oder ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

da wird der pc von hardwareversand gewinnen


----------



## Mick Jogger (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ich würde unser Angebot mal ausdrucken und dem Händler unter die Nase reiben dann hagelt es im Idealfall Prozente!


----------



## Flooo (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Steh ich aufm schlauch??? Wieso Prozente xD? Soll ich ihm dann sagen, dass ich im Internet billiger bekomme ? Aber das wissen die doch sicherlich


----------



## Mick Jogger (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Sags ihm  auf jedenfall!


----------



## Kalkleiste (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

denn er will auch nich seine (hard) ware loswerden, und plus macht er so oder so und da kann er dir n paar  prozente geben oder ?!


----------



## Flooo (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Das kommt doch voll dumm oder, im Internet bekomme ich den illiger ne*ueberdentischlehnumdmitdenaugdnzwinkern* naja ich bin bald erst 15, ich geh dann am besten mim Vater dahin der sagt dm schon was Sache ist?!


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

das wichtige ist das ihr euch nicht bequasseln lasst oder nen schrott andrehen lasst


----------



## Flooo (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja stimmt, wir sind naps aber wir duerfen uns nich als noobs outen, im Gegenteil xD... Man, das wird auch noch ne knifflige Sache xD aber was ihr mir später andreht is kein Schrott


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Holt euch mal wieder ein Angebot und dann zeigt uns es und wir können den Schrott dann bewerten!


----------



## Flooo (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

also...

mal ein kleines "Update". Wenn ich jetzt einen passenden computer von euch bekomme  preis/leistung muss ja stimmen undso. Weil mein PC ist noch grad außer Haus, und wir überlegen jetzt, ob ich mir n neuen holen soll oder nicht. Also meinten meine Vorgesetzten, ich soll mich dann bitte drum kümmern^^, was ich hiermit jetzt auch mache.

-> könnt ihr (kalkjagger0815) und auch die anderen ein aktuelles tolles Angebot erstellen  ?

Ihr habt ja schon zur 4850? tendiert... also, bastelt mal xD!

preislich nochmal: 600-700 ( wenn ihr deutlich mehr leistung bekommt, auch für die zukunft...[schweres thema] dann lieber das teurere, wenn es länger akutell ist)

Gruß Flo


----------



## Lordac (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Hallo,

so könnte der PC aussehen:

*CPU:* X4 955 BE
*CPU-Kühler:* Groß Clockner
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
*RAM:* 4 GB DDR3 1333 von G.Skill
*Grafikkarte:* siehe unten
*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500 GB
*Netzteil:* Straight Power 450W
*Gehäuse:* NZXT Beta (das ist nur ein Beispiel, du kannst mit dem Gehäusefinder bei Caseking sehr gut dein Wunschgehäuse finden *klick*)
*Hecklüfter:* Scythe Slip Stream
*DVD-Brenner:* LG GH22NS50

So würde der PC ~ 475,- Euro kosten, dazu kommt noch eine Grafikkarte. Die Situation am Markt ist aber etwas verzwickt, meine favorisierten Karten (GTX260 von Palit/Zotac, 5770 oder 4890) sind entweder nicht verfügbar, recht teuer oder nur bei einem weiteren Shop erhältlich. 

Hier musst du entscheiden ob du lieber weitere Versandkosten oder einen höheren Grundpreis in kauf nimmst.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Das Ist doch schon mal ein guter Ansatz nun die Frage auf Fermi warten oder 5700?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Bis die Fermi kommt und bezahlbar ist, dauert das noch bis Sommer, dann eher eine 5770.


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Das wäre auch meine Idee gewesen doch die Verfügbarkeit ist einfach schrecklich!


----------



## JuliusS (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Jaja ich weiß , wenn ich an meine XFX HD5850 denke auf die ich seit einem Monat warte und die immer noch keinen Liefertermin hat könnte ich kotzen !!! Und ich Depp habe noch per Vorkasse bezhalt !!!


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Das ist ärgerlich!


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

was ist Fermi ? Ne Grafikkarte?
ich dachte die 260er wäre nicht so gut, ich glaub soldat meinte das...

€: Hi Lordac  Die Gehäuse-finder suche is nice, wenn ich ab und zu mal auf ner lan bin, sollte er trotzdem transportierbar sein. Ich weiß garnicht, mein pc ist ja noch weg, und wenn ich die maße von dem wüsste, könnte ich besser einschätzen ob mein wunschgehäuse "transportierbar" ist oder nicht...^^ Spielt neben dem Aussehen auch noch das Material undso eine Rolle?

€²: Krass, da ist ein gehäuse für 1000€ mit Touchscreen^^


----------



## Lordac (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Hallo,



Flooo schrieb:


> was ist Fermi ? Ne Grafikkarte?


so hießt die neue Grafikkartengeneration von Nvidea.



Flooo schrieb:


> ich dachte die 260er wäre nicht so gut, ich glaub soldat meinte das


Ich finde die GTX260 immer noch recht gut, auch wenn sie schon etwas älter ist.



Flooo schrieb:


> Die Gehäuse-finder suche is nice, wenn ich ab und zu mal auf ner lan bin, sollte er trotzdem transportierbar sein. Ich weiß garnicht, mein pc ist ja noch weg, und wenn ich die maße von dem wüsste, könnte ich besser einschätzen ob mein wunschgehäuse "transportierbar" ist oder nicht.


Mit einem Midi-Tower sollte es keine Transportprobleme geben, so extrem weichen die Maße nicht voneinander ab.



Flooo schrieb:


> Spielt neben dem Aussehen auch noch das Material undso eine Rolle?


Jein, Aluminiumgehäuse sind i.d.R. teurer, dafür aber leichter. Bei meiner Gehäusewahl war in erster Linie die Optik entscheidend, halbwegs gefallen sollte einem das Gehäuse schon!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

kk, dankeschön  Mal sehen was nachher der Soldat0815 zu deinem vorgestellten Pc sagt  Ich glaub der isn Anhänger der 4850

So langsam müsste ich mich dann auch entscheiden, weil ich muss sagen, ob der alte PC repariert werden soll, waren viren drauf und noch wat anderes, oder ob die was anderes mit dem machen und ich mir nen neuen hole, weil ganz ohne PC find ich grausam!


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> kk, dankeschön  Mal sehen was nachher der Soldat0815 zu deinem vorgestellten Pc sagt  Ich glaub der isn Anhänger der 4850
> 
> So langsam müsste ich mich dann auch entscheiden, weil ich muss sagen, ob der alte PC repariert werden soll, waren viren drauf und noch wat anderes, oder ob die was anderes mit dem machen und ich mir nen neuen hole, weil ganz ohne PC find ich grausam!



Wir sind alle anhänger der 5850^^.
Lordacs konfig is recht gut und dazu recht "zukunftssicher" da AM3.
Gut Case musste selber wissen.
Und NT wäre vllt dieses nich schlecht
Von PCGH selber empfohlen
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - bis 600 Watt - Cooler Master Silent Pro M500

Könnte etwas viel sein aber wenn du n bisschen Oc betreibst und vllt noch andere sachen in deinen PC packst. Kaltlicht Kathedoden oder Lüfter.... da freut man sich über dieses bisschen^^

Hmm die billigste momentan lieferbare 5850 is
PC-Hardware Sapphire 1024MB 5850 PCIe

Und MB hmm demnächst kommt die 8er serie von amd
schwierig.
Also wenn ich du wäre würde ich noch ein bisschen warten.
Wegen Graka und Chipsatz.
Dann biste erst mal für die ~2,5 Jahre gut gerüstet plus minus ein halbes jahr, den keine branche ist so dynamisch wie die Computer Branche


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Wow die ist ja wirklich verfügbar!


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

MB - Mainboard? jo... 4850 hab ich cshon in mein herz geschlossen, weil ihr das auch tut  die 2,5 jahre hören sich echt klasse an, so soll es sein! Katheoden etc.. = rechner tunen? wollt ich machen, weiß aber nichtmal wo z.b. meine grafikkarte im alten pc war undso^^ da mangelt es schon an erfahrung >.< OC Overclocking?^^ Da verliert man doch garantie oder?  damit hatte ich mal garnix am hut


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> MB - Mainboard? jo... _*4*_850 hab ich cshon in mein herz geschlossen, weil ihr das auch tut  die 2,5 jahre hören sich echt klasse an, so soll es sein! Katheoden etc.. = rechner tunen? wollt ich machen, weiß aber nichtmal wo z.b. meine grafikkarte im alten pc war undso^^ da mangelt es schon an erfahrung >.< OC Overclocking?^^ Da verliert man doch garantie oder?  damit hatte ich mal garnix am hut



Ich hoffe doch sehr die 5850 
Ja auf OC beziehe ich mich wenn dein rechner mal nich mehr ausreicht, die garantie sowieso weg is usw, dann kan man den noch länger verwenden
Nun da du ein lan gänger bist würde eine ein Kathedode doch schon sehr viel ausmachen^^, aber gut das musst du selber wissen.
Noch zunkunftssicherer wird er, wenn du n bisschen wartest und dann zu dem 8er Chipsatz von AMD greifst der wird dann, ausgefeilteres USB 3.0 und S-ATA 6 GB/s bieten
Zeitplan der neuen 8er-Chipsatz-Serie von AMD - 04.09.2009 - ComputerBase

den rest kannst du ja selber googlen bin leider gerade zu faul^^


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

wie faul ich bin, ich zieh euch alles aus der nase, tut mir leid  aber danke

ja voll geil, die ham alle so gammel pc's ich komm mit meinem glühwürmchen an bäm mass fame    <3

je länger ich warte, desto zukunftssicherer werdei ch, habe ich so das Gefühl. Ja ich meinte die 5850, bin hier am Laptop, sry  Da wird in Zukunft ja was auf mich zukommen, ich hab meinen pc in 3 jahren fast noch nIE aufgemacht, bis vor kurzem, die seite mal geöffnet, pcangemacht: Was denkt ihr ist passiert? Mein ganzes Zimmer war voller Staub... >.<. (bissl OT)

bis dahin proll ich einfach mit nem geilen gehäuse O_O


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

A prospos gehäuse welches nimmste denn ??


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ein bling-bling -gehäuse

nee, aber ich wollt mir schon was tolles holen, was von anfang an schon gut aussieht und auffällt. Nur welche Farbe, da muss ich mich auch entscheiden, ich wollte da LED's reinmachen, macht man bei rechnern LED's rein?

Beim Roller sind LED's drin, beim rechner bin ihc mir nicht sicher, da ich AB UND ZU mal auf ner lan bin, sollte der schick aussehen, wie stolz ich dann auf mich bin, wenn ich erstmal nen pc habe + nem tollen Gehäuse


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Man kann LEDs einbauen, ich empfehle wie gesagt Kaltlichter^^ Also kaltlicht kathedoden.
Ein bling-bling gehäuse solls also sein in welchen preisbereich ??
Farbe würed ich sowieso schwarz nehmen und dann mit Kaltlichtern, das sieht besser aus


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Bling also Pimp oder Bling als Edel?


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Die Lüfter/Der Lüfter, wieviele sind in nem Gehäuse drin  müssen sozusagn die Hitze der LED's mitkühlen, deswegen benutzt man kaltlichter?

Ihc hab noch keins fokussiert, aber es sollte schick sein  Was hast du denn für eins xD 

€: ich werd's eh nie schaffen den selber zu pimpen =( wer wohnt in Bonn :S

Bling Edel und Bling Pimp, haste da maln Beispiel? Ich würde jetzt den Unterscheid net wissen.


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> Die Lüfter/Der Lüfter, wieviele sind in nem Gehäuse drin  müssen sozusagn die Hitze der LED's mitkühlen, deswegen benutzt man kaltlichter?
> 
> Ihc hab noch keins fokussiert, aber es sollte schick sein  Was hast du denn für eins xD



Es werden nich umsonst KALTlichter vebaut
Ich habe ein raidmax smilodon titanium

€
http://www.as-trade4u.com/astrade4u/images/ArtGEH-RM612.BT.jpg


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

aha... ok... ja... das sagt mir viel  Ich google das mal grad und editiere es hier rein, ja... lach mich ruhig aus =((


----------



## Blitzkrieg (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> habe mich mit dem Thema bisher aber auch noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt



Dann tu das mal, kann nie schaden!


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Hörst du mich lachen ?
http://www.as-trade4u.com/astrade4u/images/ArtGEH-RM612.BT.jpg
büddeschön^^
Noch nie ein meister vom himmelgefallen^^


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

danggeschön, das smiley hier hab ich gesehen  Nimm's net so ernst Das sieht cool aus, Voraussetzung ist doch an der Seite so etwas "offenes" sehe ich das richtig? Sonst bringen die KALTlichter nichts, right?

@ Blitzkrieg,... wo soll ich anfangen :p


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Jo Fenster wäre nich schlecht aber wenn das licht dann vor oder hinten leuchtet sieht das auch nich schlecht aus


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

vor oder hinten leuchtet?? DU meinst fronal die Seite und hinten das? Und nicht die Seiten oder? Ich find einfach so, wenn mein gehäuse ein fenster hat ist das ohnehin schon stylisch


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

eig meinte ich das so das das licht dann nur vorne und hinten entwicht ohne fenster aber egal

€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/NZXT-Guardian-921-Midi-Tower-Black-Window::10898.html

des zum beispiel aber mach doch einfach mal bei caseking den finder und mach dann als kriterium mit fenster und dann deine preis grenze das reicht dann haste n eindruck


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

achsoo... joa hatte ich schon, ich schau nochmal vorbei... deins sieht sehr schmucke aus  preislich 100-150 max, kommt man damit auch hin, von wegen ordentliches gehäuse oder sind das dann "billigteile"

€: das sieht toll aus 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Edition-Tower-AM-932-RWN1-GP-red::13719.html

was hältste davon?


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Die HAF variante is eig eher für ne Wakü vorgerüstet.
Design is auch nich mein Fall aber das is deine entscheidung.
Aber ich würde beim Midi Tower bleiben 
A) kommst billiger weg
B) haste keine wakü und somit wäre es platz verschwendung^^ und geldverschwendung
meins hat übrigens 90 € gekostet und schneidet bei allen tests sehr gut ab
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Raidmax » Raidmax Smilodon - black/titanium
Ich habe eben nur ne andere farbe^^
Google: Raidmax Smilodon testbericht
also bei mir sind keine billigteile verbaut


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ok, thaanks  ich weiß nicht, der fiel mir einfach ins auge weil er geblingt blingt hat  Was hab ich denn fürn gehäuse gewählt. Midi is so mittel, he?^^


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Midi is nich mittel midi is normal
weiteres such kriterium: Midi Tower


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ok danke, so langsam wird's bei mir  und was war der von mir eben ausgewählte eben?

€: HAF-Variante  oder?...


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

geh nochmal miene voherigen posts durch ich ahbe noch was rein editiert


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ahh ok... ne Wasserkühlung muss eigentlich nicht sein cO Luftgekühlt(Propellor ne ) is doch auch eher Standard?


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja.
Zumahl eine Wakü dein budget mal eben sprengen würde

€ Aber waküs haben auch lüfter


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ouhh... okay. Dann weiß ich jetzt Bescheid. Ich hoffe Soldat0815 kommt nochmal on  damit wir zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen !


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

was war das eigentlich thema ??


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

mein PC ... Preislich 500-700 aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht so lust noch länger zu warten, sonst muss ich meinen eltern sagen, dass sie den pc repariert abholen sollen, weil ohne pc gehts iwie net...

Wielange ich warten müsste, kann mir wschl niemand sagen oder?


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

die chipsätze werden diesen monat realeased die karte is ja schon für 280 verfügbar^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

700 € da kann man was machen!

da wollt ich dir mal eben schnell ein AM3 System zusammenstellen und da merk ich das Hardwareversand gar keine  Am3 Boards hat

€ Doch!


So ich darf ja keine DPs machen! Hier ein PC mit dem HAF 922

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 

                       149,99 €
ASRock M3A785GMH/128M, Sockel AM3, mATX 

                       62,50 €
4GB-Kit G-Skill Ripjaws PC3-10667U CL9 

                       73,32 €
Coolermaster HAF Mini 922M ohne Netzteil 

                       89,22 €
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 600 Watt 

                       83,50 € 
Powercolor HD5750 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 

                       115,29 € 
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 

                       43,14 € 
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 

                       21,42 € 
Rechner - Zusammenbau 

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
                       20,00 €
*
**658,38 €*


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ok cool, leider sagen mir die ganzen zahlen etc sogut wie garnichts[...] Was sagen die anderen so dazu? 

Das große Problem ist, dass es schier unendlich Möglichkeiten von Rechnern-zusammenbäue(?) gibt-.-'

Der eine meint, nimm die Graka, nene der Kühler ist besser etc...

->Was sagen die anderen :S

€: Warum hast du die 5750 gewählt und nicht die 5850, von der alle vorhin geschwärmt haben ?


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ich habs mal ein bisschen übersichtlicher gemacht!

@5850 
Verdammt irgendwas hab ich doch immer falsch!

Jetz weiss ich warum ich die 5750 genommen habe die is wenigstens verfügbar!
Ne alternative wäre auch die 5770 die wäre im mom halt auch verfügbar aber an deiner Stelle würde ich einfach warten bis die 5850 verfügbar ist!


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ok, dann war aber die 5750 die Notlösung Mick Jogger?

Und was meintest du mit bling bling edel und bling bling tune? oder so...


€: hier das: Bling also Pimp oder Bling als Edel? ^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Das mit dem Bling Bling war doch auf das gehäuse bezogen in diesem fall also das haf 922 (du darfst selber entscheiden ob es ein edles Gehäuse ist oder ein "Draufgänger" Gehäuse ist!)

Also als edele Gehäuse bezeichne ich die von Lian Li
Als pimp gehäuse solche fertig gemoddeten Gehäuse!


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

jaja, das war mir schon klar, dass sich das auf die Gehäuse bezog, alles klar danke, "Draufgänger"-Gehäuse son prollententeil ?


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Joa klar hab auch so eins für 30 €


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

30???? Ich guck grad im Preisbereich 100-200€ 

ernsthaft? 30€ soviel bezahl ich bei MC's


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Wow soviel bezahl ich nicht bei Mcces obwohl?

BTT: Is aber wohl ganz gut den einzigen fehler den ich jetz bereuhe ist der Boxed kühler! 

Aber bald kommt der Megahalems! Prolimatech ftw!


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ich versteh kein Wort... War das denn jetzt ernst gemeint, mit dem 30€ Gehäuse ?


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Hatte auch mal n 30 € gehäuse. Das kann man vergessen es wackelt es bricht leicht iwas ab
ms tech lc 402 - Google-Suche


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ne ich hab aber eins von Coolermaster das ist wohl ziemlich hochqualitativ
schande über meinen Boxed!


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

was ist deine boxed-.-?^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja, schande über mich aber bald nicht mehr Muhahahaha


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

gute antwort ???

Was ist deine boxed, auf ein Neues


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

der refernz kühler der jeder cpu beiligt solange man eine "boxed" version kauft. dieser wird meist sofort ausgetauscht , da laut und schlechte kühl eigenschaften naja gut ohne oc vllt ausreichend


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ja ich muss im Moment auf oc verzichten weil s.o

Aber leider hab ich nicht das geld um einen Neuen CPu Kühler zu kaufen!


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

achso ok danke! OC ist kompliziert oder ?

@mick *hust*


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

nein, nich wenn man es verstanden hat das grundprinzip


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Hmmm... Ok, ich muss auf jeden Fall noch viel lernen cO. So wenig Grundwissen hatte noch nie jemand, oder Gabs noch schlimmere?


----------



## Kalkleiste (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

hey man es is noch nie ein meister vom himmel gefallen, ich ahbe mich auch erst mal an älterer hardware geübt (und diese regelrecht terminiert) und bin dann an meinen hauptrechner rangegangen.
Das rate ich dir übrigens auch
aber ansonsten findest du hier im forum sehr viele How to's zum OC


----------



## Flooo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Joa, hast recht  genau, dann hol ich meinen alten Rechner wieder ab, bringt mir das was auch wenn der kaputt ist? Da war en Virus drauf xD ... Ja die how tos sind Klasse, mit Bildern undso. Aber ich denke Praxis>Theorie ?!


----------



## Kalkleiste (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ja das mit prxis und theorie stimmt schon aber man(n) braucht trotzdem ein wenig know how


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so könnte der PC aussehen:
> 
> ...



Die zusammenstellung ist klasse und zur 260gtx sie ist jetzt nicht schlecht 

nur wenn du jetzt kaufst und sagst es sollte schon min. 2jahre halten ist die 5850er pflicht außerdem wenn man schaut das diese nur ca.50€ mehr kostet ist es das geld auf jedenfall wert

aber dafür solltest du natürlich Geduld haben wenn du nicht warten kannst ist es wie bei allen dann kaufst du entweder extrem teuer oder eben was schlechteres

ich bleib immernoch dabei warten ist bei der graka stuation das beste 
einem kumpel seine 4870er ist auch anfang dezember abgeraucht und ich hab zu ihm gesagt er soll warten da der grakamarkt mommentan einfach schlecht ist 
naja und jetzt zockt er halt mit seiner alten 1950pro bissl weiter bis es besser ausschaut

also ruhig bleiben und noch 1-2monate warten das wirst du schon hinkriegen und dann 5850er rein und es passt

übergangskarten sind auch ******* weil man nach dem kauf schon 30€ weniger bekommt und nach 1-2monaten ist sie dann nur noch 100€ wert

du könntest dir stattdessen deine alte in den pc bauen wenn sie pci-e hat und diese erstmal verwenden oder du kaufst dir ein board mit onboardgraka zb. 785er chipsatz und verzichtest erstmal bissl aufs zocken und sobald du eine 5850er siehst die verfügbar ist für ca.200-220€ dann kannst zuschlagen

oder du bestellst den pc bei hardwareversand inkl. 5850er und 785er chipsatz und schreibst denen die sollen den pc komplett zusammenbauen und dir schicken und die graka sobald sie verfügbar ist nachsenden weil du diese dann selber einbaust


----------



## Kalkleiste (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Wobei ich denke das er warten sollte und nich erst auf onboard setzen sollte, vorallem weil diesen monat auch noch die 8er serie Von AMD kommt also der Chipsatz.
Das beste was du machen kannst is warten deinen anderen pc abholen und dich im Oc üben
wenn dein bios das zu lässt


----------



## Flooo (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Soooo... Danke erstmal, was ein Zufall, in keinem alten pc ist auc die  ATI Radeon x 1950 pro drin. Da heisst, ich habe ein agp - chip, das weiß ich sogar Mt dem warten St halt was blöd, wenn es jetzt 3 Monate sind, sollen sie mir meinen pc für kA 100€ wieder Funktionstüchtig machen...-> also doppelt warten und auf dieses 8er AMD warten + die kewle 5 8 5 0 ??                   Guten morgen


----------



## Flooo (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Sooo... ein kleines "Update", ich werde meinem Händler jetzt euer letztes Angebot, das von Lordac(!!) vorzeigen. 

ICh würde die zusammenstellung von lordac gerne 1zu1 übernehmen, kann ich ihm das so copy&paste geben?^^ Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine 

Zur GraKa, ich wünsche mir schno sehr, sehr... gerne die 5850er


----------



## Flooo (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

>.<. Ich bekomm meinen Post nicht gelöscht! Tut mir Leid für "tripplepost"... Aber ich brauche erneut euren Rat. Morgen händige ich ihm das Angebot von lordac etc aus, mal sehen was er sagt, heute hat er mir ein weiteres Angebot gemacht, Zitat:





> Wie gesagt, hier ist 'n richtig dicker Prozessor drin. Die Grafikkarte





> ist hingegen die Gleiche, da es tatsächlich die Karte mit dem
> zur Zeit besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist. Alle Nachfolgemodelle
> kosten gleich das Doppelte oder gar Dreifache (also 100 bis 300 €
> mehr auf den PC bezogen).
> ...




Son nicht nennenswertes Gehäuse, meiner Meinung nach

400w netzteil mit beleuchtetem Lüfter an der Front



[*]Mainboard: S775 Asus P5QL Pro FSB: 1600 4xDDR2 PCIe16 12xUSB 2xPCIe 3xPCI 6xSATA ICH10R

[*]CPU S775 Intel Quadcore Q8300 4x2, 5GHz, FSB:1333, 4MB L2 Boxware inkl. Kühler

[*]Ram DDR2 PC800 4048MB Corsair -2x2GB Kit, CL5

[*]Grafikkarte 1GB NVIDIA GTS 250 Green, aktiv, DVI, HDMI

[*]HDD 1000GB West.Di. WD1001FALS - SATA2, 32MB, 7200prm, Black

[*]DVD-Brenner LG GH22NS40, black - SATA, 22x/16x DL

=> 699€

Eure Meinung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Wieso ein Sockel 775?
Ist völlig veraltet, würde ich nicht mal für den halben Preis nehmen.
Ein AMD Quad System ist günstiger und schneller.


----------



## Lordac (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Hallo,



Flooo schrieb:


> Eure Meinung?


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso ein Sockel 775?
> Ist völlig veraltet, würde ich nicht mal für den halben Preis nehmen.
> Ein AMD Quad System ist günstiger und schneller.


ich kann mich "quanti" nur anschließen, den alten Sockel würde ich auf keinem Fall mehr neu kaufen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Kalkleiste (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

tzzz und dann für 700 €^^
Mitm richtig dicken prozessor. Ich habe jez echt gedacht der macht der i5/7 aufm 1156er rein, aber BÄÄÄM ein C2Q für den 775er.
Ganz ehrlich 
Nimm AMD auf AM3 sockel haste mehr spaß bei und n besseres P/L, vorallem kann man bei AMD sicher sein das man aufrüsten kann. Für den 775 kommt kaum oder garnichts mehr^^
Das angebot is garnichts


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Also für viele Anwendungen reicht der C2Q aber auf Dauer gesehen ists einfach ne schlechte Idee den einzubauen!

Der Preis den dein Händler dafür ansetzt ist wirklich unter aller würde!


----------



## Flooo (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

da sind ja meine Freunde

Und ich dachte schon, bitte, einer schreibt, KLASSE ANGEBOT, NIMM DAS!!111

Aber nein >.<... wieder ein Reinfall... Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll...

Letzte Idee: Ich sage ihm, dass ich das(!) haben möchte, er soll mir nen Preis drunter setzen!

Mit das(!) meine ich jetzt Lordac's PC mit Kalkleiste's c3 stepping, wobei ich im Übrigen nicht weiß, was das heißt


----------



## Kalkleiste (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

c3 is eine eine eine verbesserung in der cpu, das sogenannte stepping oder revison
c3 bringt einge vorteile mit sich einfach mal googlen
nur als beispiel kann mann dann alle vier rambänke @1333Mhz betreiben


----------



## Flooo (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ok, danke... stimmt, hätte ich auch alles googeln können. Ihr überzeugt mich immer mehr, NICHT bei meinem Einzelhändler zu kaufen... Naja, ich frag ihn mal, wieviel es kosten würde etc.

Wie findet ihr die Idee: Er macht mir den PC komplett fertig, mit meiner alten AGP ATI Radeon x1950pro GraKa und wenn die 5850er dann "besser" erhältlich ist, kauf ich mir die und er baut sie mir ein

=> gute Lösung ?


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Welchen soll er fertig machen?


----------



## MSPCFreak (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Geh zu deinem Händler und lass dir einen Preis geben für die Zusammenstellung von Lordac. Sag uns den Preis. Wenn dieser zu überteuert sein sollte oder er die Zusammenstellung nicht machen kann/will, dann sag ihm, dass er einen Kunde verloren hat und ihm dein Angebot durch die Lappen geht. Fertig!


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

und dann bestell bei Hardwareversand!  Da kriegste es auf jeden fall billiger!


----------



## Kalkleiste (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

jo inet is generell billiger. Wegen mitarbeiter kosten oder wie das heist


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Angeblich!


----------



## Flooo (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ja... danke erstmal  Mitarbeiter soll's geben .

Ich bin ein VOllnoob in solchen Sachen, noch nie auf nen PC windows aufgespielt oder so ;( Ich werd mich voll blamieren^^


----------



## Kalkleiste (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Seit Vista is das kein großes ding mehr
obwohl das eig bei XP auch nich anders war bzw unerheblich schwerer/komplexer


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

 Naja irgendwann ist immer das erste mal!


P.s Ne bei XP wars nicht schwerer!


----------



## Kalkleiste (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

wenn man das erste mal überhaupt xP und dann vista installiert is XP komplexer ^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ach man kommt aber zurecht!


----------



## Kalkleiste (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

jo stimmt schon xDD


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Naja genug OT !


----------



## Flooo (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

legt man nicht einfach die CD ein und drückt weiter, weiter, weiter, Ja, ich bin mit den Lizenzvereinbarungen einverstanden und habe die AGB's gelesen?

So wie bei jedem PC-Spiel


----------



## Kalkleiste (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

fast
weiter, weiter, weiter, F8 wegen EULA, dann partionen löschen, oder ertsellen und dann schnell formatieren und so


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Alles ganz simpel!


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

joa is nich schwer mit dem windoof  - andere sache, pc fertig machen mit der alten agp karte wird nix weil die neueren mainboards so einen steckplatz nicht mehr haben ... (also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab)
mfG.


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Gebraucht kaufen lohnt auch net!


----------



## Flooo (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

also geht mein toller Plan nicht auf?... Also das mit der AGP x1950 pro...? Egal trotzdem danke, morgen gebe ich einem anderen Einzelhändler bei mir um die Ecke das Angebot von euch, ich melde mich dann nochmal!

Gruß & Danke!


----------



## MSPCFreak (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Oja. Ich bin mal gespannt, was der sagt. Gib uns dann aber gleich bescheid.


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ach die tun immer so schlau! und wenn dann auch noch so ein unwissender dahin kommt nutzen die das schamlos aus!


----------



## Flooo (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja find ich auch. Die denken ich wäre ein low-bob, aber in Wirklichkeit bin ich voll der Pro wegen euch!

Also ich gehe zu denen, die mMn eher noch Ahnung haben, auf jeden Fall schreibe ich, wenn ich es ihnen gesagt habe, nen kleinen Bericht darüber 

Gruß


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Jaja du hast rückendeckung!


----------



## Flooo (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Mein Kollege(der Einzelhändler da, der mir den PC da oben angeboten hat) hat auch irgendeine Andeutung gemacht, dass ich mir Infos von "anderen Leuten" hole

Jedoch weiß er nicht, dass Ihr>ihm seid


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Sag ihm das nicht!


----------



## Flooo (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

wieso...? der weiß das eigentlich sowieso ;D Oder hänge ich grad aufm Schlauch?


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Naja das weiss ich doch nicht wieviel du schon erzählt hast 

Ist ja auch egal!


----------



## Flooo (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja, den letzten PC hatte ich auch von ihm ... Daher weiß der, dass ich innerhalb 1-2 Jahren nicht so ein Wissen auf einmal habe, dass ich das und das mit c3 stepping haben möchte undso, weißte...


----------



## Mick Jogger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Achso ja ok dann weisse er bescheid!


----------



## Flooo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Jop, ich finde es aber jetzt auch nicht schlimm, nachher, wenn ich dem anderen mein Angebot zeige, fragt er mich sicherlich, wieso genau das und das. Dann sage ich, joa... ne... das wurde mir so empfohlen, da mein PC 2+ Jahre "halten" soll


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja dann hau mal rein!


----------



## Flooo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

éin kléines Update: Meine Mutter(was weiß ich wieso gerade die) wurde von nem Mitarbeiter von meinem berüchtigten EInzelhändler angerufen, hat noch was zu eurem(!) PC gesagt. Joa, der findet das eigtl alles kappes GraKa, die würde erst einmal bei ihm momentan 400€ kosten :s. Er meint, man kann momentan das volle Potential garnicht ausschöpfen, was mir eigtl. auch bewusst ist, weil mein Kriterium war, dass er in den nächsten 2+ Jahren noch gut laufen soll. So ein großer Unterschied ist zwischen der und anderen guten Grafikkarten nicht, außer, dass das Spiel dann vielleicht 10 Sekunden schneller lädt. Man sollte anmerken, dass meine Mutter noch weniger Ahnung hat als ich = gg^^ Sie hatte halt Lautsprecher an und ich bin nach ein paar Minuten dazu gekommen und hab mitgehört. Desweiteren haben sie mit der Samsung Festplatte sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht! Also, dass sie einfach mal "abstürzt", ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich damit meine. Deswegen führen sie diese Festplatte erst garnicht mehr!

Zitat: Joa... das Netzteil... da habe ich noch nie was von gehört *höhöhö*. aber ich glaube mal, dass die von der be quiet Firma oder so ist *höhöhö*

Das war's erstmal... glaube ich, morgen gehe ich wahrscheinlich zu dem anderen Einzelhändler >.< Ein wenig Verwirrung, aber passt scho 

Gruß


----------



## Mick Jogger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Der hat die Samsung F3 oder was angezweifelt? 

UND die bequiet NTs?


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

be quiet pure power 530W...das geilste was es gibt...


----------



## Kalkleiste (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

WTF
Samsung F3 angezweifelt und BQ NT's
Den händler kannste knicken 
der soll sich vorher den mund mit seife auswaschen


----------



## Talibaan83 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

der war doch bestimmt gelernter Bäcker ^^ Spass beiseite, bestell dir das Zeug im Internet und lass dir von der Community helfen beim zusammenbauen...


----------



## Kalkleiste (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

öhm welcome to the forum^^
jaja so ist.
Bestlls wirklich im Internet und lass dir von uns helfen


----------



## Flooo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Talibaan83 schrieb:


> der war doch bestimmt gelernter Bäcker ^^ Spass beiseite, bestell dir das Zeug im Internet und lass dir von der Community helfen beim zusammenbauen...


Jaja, schon klar, dass das Internet um Weiten billiger ist. Deswegen kaufe ich auch wahrscheinlich bei dem anderen Einzelhändler, da ich da immernoch den PC rüberschleppen kann und die mir den dann hoffentlich wieder reparieren können, weißte...

Jeder hat ne eigene Meinung, wie kann das sein, dass ihr die Samsung-Festplatte so toll findet, er sie mist findet, und damit übelste Probleme hat???....

Gruß, oder sind die Geschmöäcker einfach nur verschieden?


----------



## Ciddy (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

also ich denk du bist hier deutlich besser beraten als bei einem Händler
ich weiß wovon ich spreche den seit ich mich etwas genauer mit dem ganzen beschäftigt habe bin ich nicht mehr wirklich glücklich mit meinem PC da bekommst du was verkauft is das tollste und beste aber eigentlich hätte es etwas weniger auch getan (zb Mainboard)

ich hab für einen Freund und meinen Vater dann beim selben Händler beim zusammenstellen Berater gespielt und die traurige Wahrheit war, dass ich das Sortiment besser kannte als der Berater

dann hat der PC von meinem Vater nicht gepasst, einen Teil haben sie schnell gerichtet indem sie das MB ausgetauscht haben aber Silent System wie gewünscht wars noch nicht, schuld war bei ihnen der P55 Chipsatz der das Lüfter steuern nicht erlaubt, aber auf die Idee das man von den Noctua Lüftern zumindest die Ultra Silent Adapter zwischen steckt sind sie nichtmal im Ansatz gekommen (hätte ich damals über Lüfter gewusst was ich heute weiß hätte ich den Händler die nicht einbauen lassen)

bei meinem System ham sie dann das Service auch nicht geschafft, hingekommen hab ihnen ganz genau gesagt was hin is und ob sie mir nur den RAM den ich in verdacht hatte wechseln können gegen gleichen oder auch einene anderen. Wollten sie aber nicht drum musst ich mein ganzes System hintragen. Nachdem ich dann detailiert geschildert hab worauf sie achten solln bzw was hin ist haben sie trotzdem 3 Wochen gebraucht um die RAM Bausteine auszutauschen und ich hab die Befürchtung das noch mehr als nur der RAM hin war

ähnliche Erfahrung hatte auch ein Freund von mir bei einem anderen Händler deswegen is für mich der einzige Schluss daraus: Internet bestellen und Geld sparen und dann selbst bauen

ich weiß man kann nicht alle Händler über einen Kamm scheren deshalb entschuldige ich mich vorweg bei all denen hier die selbst in der Branche tätig sind und ihre Kunden gut beraten bzw einen guten Service liefern achja sorry falls das zuviele Flame war aber ich bin momentan echt ned gut auf pseudo Spezialgeschäfte zu sprechen, ach und wer sich das jetzt komplett durchgelesen hat RESPEKT^^


----------



## Lordac (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Hallo,



Kalkleiste schrieb:


> Den händler kannste knicken


 


Talibaan83 schrieb:


> der war doch bestimmt gelernter Bäcker ^^ Spass beiseite...


auch wenn es nur Spaß war, ich bin z.B. gelernter Bäcker und denke das ich von aktueller Hardware ein klein wenig Ahnung habe. 

Aus meiner aktiven Zeit im Handwerk kenne ich die Situation recht gut, trotzdem würde ich keinen Berufszweig pauschal schlecht hinstellen, auch wenn es nicht ernst gemeint war. 



Flooo schrieb:


> Jaja, schon klar, dass das Internet um Weiten billiger ist. Deswegen kaufe ich auch wahrscheinlich bei dem anderen Einzelhändler, da ich da immernoch den PC rüberschleppen kann und die mir den dann hoffentlich wieder reparieren können, weißte...


Es ist immer gut wenn man einen Service in Anspruch nehmen kann, vor allem wenn man sich bei der Fehlersuche etwas schwer tut. 
Es ist zwar nicht gesagt das sich der Händler/Fachhändler dann besser auskennt wie man am Beispiel von Ciddy sehen kann, aber zumindest hat man dort die Garantie und bekommt den PC (hoffentlich) irgendwann funktionierend zurück.

Ich selbst kaufe aber auch nur noch im Internet oder in nahe liegenden Geschäften welche günstiger sind weil mein Fachhändler eine Zweigstelle in meiner Stadt aufgegeben und auch noch seinen besten Mitarbeiter verloren hat.
Sollte es Probleme mit dem PC geben frage ich im Freundeskreis oder hier im Forum, bei einem Garantiefall muss ich die defekte Hardware aber selbst zum Internetshop zurückschicken.



Flooo schrieb:


> Jeder hat ne eigene Meinung, wie kann das sein, dass ihr die Samsung-Festplatte so toll findet, er sie mist findet, und damit übelste Probleme hat,oder sind die Geschmäcker einfach nur verschieden?


In einem Test von PCGH landete die Spinpoint F3 vor der Seagate 7200.12 auf Platz eins, deshalb empfehle ich die Festplatten in dieser Reihenfolge.
Es kann aber immer mal sein das eine Produktionscharge nicht so gut ist und mehr Ausfälle als üblich auftreten. Wenn ein Händler dann sehr viele Reklamationen bekommt, ist verständlich das er einer Marke nicht mehr so vertraut und sie evtl. durch eine andere komplett ersetzt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Mick Jogger (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> auch wenn es nur Spaß war, ich bin z.B. gelernter Bäcker und denke das ich von aktueller Hardware ein klein wenig Ahnung habe.


 
 Jetz haste dich unbeliebt gemacht! Taliban! 


@Samsung F3 

Ja du hast recht aber das ist Zufall!  Man kann nur sagen welche Festplatten dazu neigen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Lordac schrieb:


> auch wenn es nur Spaß war, ich bin z.B. gelernter Bäcker und denke das ich von aktueller Hardware ein klein wenig Ahnung habe.


 
Du bist Bäcker? 
Man man, beneidenswert, seinen eigenen Kuchen machen. 
Ich kriege nicht mal die Fertigbackmischungen von Dr. Oetker gut hin, meist fällt der Kuchen in sich zusammen. 
Meine Frau kriegt nicht mal die Tüte auf. 



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Jetz haste dich unbeliebt gemacht! Taliban!


 
Bei dem Usernamen geht das auch schnell.


----------



## Flooo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja, habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass ihr um Weiten mehr Ahnung habt! IHR seid ja gerade die, die mir am ehesten ähneln, von wegen PC - Spiele spielen... Der Verkäufer meinte, sein PC ist auch schon fast 3 Jahre alt und da läuft alles! Und ich dachte mir nur so:"Ja, genau, bestimmt WoW auf niedrigster Auflösung, ist klar..."

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe es heute nicht mehr geschafft, dem anderen Verkäufer mein Angebot vorzuzeigen, aber ich wette mit euch, dass sie wieder was an der Konstellation zu meckern haben... Mit 700€ komm ich im Internet 100% hin, hat Lordac sogar nachgerechnet, aber bei dem, wo ich morgen wschl. hingehen werde, sind es +100-200€ meiner Meinung nach Ich lass mich überraschen.

Gruß

Ihr müsst bedenken, dass ich nicht wenig AHnung habe, sondern fast garkeine  PC einmal aufgemacht, hab fast garnichts mehr gesehen vor Staub (ich weiß, dass ich den ab und zu mal entstauben sollte^^) und sonst fast nix am PC  gemacht, evtl. weiß ich noch wie die GraKa aussieht, Festplatte würde ich auch noh hinbekommen etc... Wenn aber dann wirklich was am PC wäre, würde ich Schwarz sehen. 
Und meine Eltern sind fest davon überzeugt, bei dem Einzelhändler besser aufgehoben zu sein, was ich immer und immer wieder  verneine! Nein, nein, die spielen doch selber PC undso, ich denke manchmal ich rede gegen eine Wand, und sie sagten dann noch, wenn was am pc ist, bitteschön, du kümmerst dich drum


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, ich habe es heute nicht mehr geschafft, dem anderen Verkäufer mein Angebot vorzuzeigen, aber ich wette mit euch, dass sie wieder was an der Konstellation zu meckern haben... Mit 700€ komm ich im Internet 100% hin, hat Lordac sogar nachgerechnet, aber bei dem, wo ich morgen wschl. hingehen werde, sind es +100-200€ meiner Meinung nach Ich lass mich überraschen.



Ist doch klar das er teurer ist. Er muss das ya auch zusammenbauen und gibt dir ne Garantie 

Mein Tip : Bau selber - es gibt echt gute Anleitungen und einmal ist immer das erste mal. mfg


----------



## Flooo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ich bin mir aber momentan noch zuu unsicher, und es kann noch so viel passieren  Dann lieber beim nächsten PC, ihr werdet mich eh nicht los 

@Preis, jo, is klar eigtl :p


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber momentan noch zuu unsicher, und es kann noch so viel passieren  Dann lieber beim nächsten PC, ihr werdet mich eh nicht los



Ist ya auch nicht schlimm  War nur ein Vorschlag - musst du selber wissen. Wenn noch Fragen sind fleissig weiter posten.


----------



## Lordac (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Hallo,



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du bist Bäcker?
> Man man, beneidenswert, seinen eigenen Kuchen machen.
> Ich kriege nicht mal die Fertigbackmischungen von Dr. Oetker gut hin, meist fällt der Kuchen in sich zusammen.
> Meine Frau kriegt nicht mal die Tüte auf.


Konditor bin ich auch noch, backe zuhause aber kaum noch Kuchen und beruflich hat es mich nach einigen Fort-/Weiterbildungen mittlerweile aber in die Forschung & Entwicklung eines großen deutschen Molkereiunternehmens verschlagen.

Falls du/ihr mal Hilfe beim Tüte öffnen oder backen braucht, kannst dich gerne melden !



Flooo schrieb:


> Mit 700€ komm ich im Internet 100% hin, hat Lordac sogar nachgerechnet, aber bei dem, wo ich morgen wschl. hingehen werde, sind es +100-200€ meiner Meinung nach Ich lass mich überraschen.


Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man beim Fachhändler ca. 10-15% mehr bezahlt, je nach Gesamtkosten des PCs. 

Mit meinem früheren Händler konnte ich super "fachsimpeln" und ich war stets sehr zufrieden mit Beratung und Service, da habe ich die Mehrkosten gerne in Kauf genommen. Nun wo er weg ist und kein adäquater Händler mehr vor Ort ist, kaufe ich nur noch im Internet oder bei günstigen Händlern in München.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Flooo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ok, der Bruder von meinem Freund hat sich auch nen schmucken PC von (www.pcking.de , darf ich das?^^) zusammenstellen lassen, für 1000€, hat sogar die 5870er drin °_°. Morgen habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, dort hinzu watscheln, und  10-15% bin ich locker bereit, mehr zu bezahlen, alleine schon wegen Vor-Ort-Support 

Beim nächsten PC könnte(!) ich mir dann überlegen, alles alleine (mit eurer Hilfe) im Internet zu bestellen^^


----------



## Kalkleiste (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

wenn man ehrlich ist alternate zum beispiel schneller im service als manchr anderen händler^^


----------



## Intel*Bennz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

@Flooo: was du da machst ist geldverwertung...voll überteuert...ein gleich schnelles AM3 sys kriegst du für ne gute ecke weniger, der service ist vollkommen überflüssig, wenn du probleme hast wird dir hier geholfen...


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Kalkleiste schrieb:


> wenn man ehrlich ist alternate zum beispiel schneller im service als manchr anderen händler^^



Aber auch teurer!


----------



## Ciddy (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Alternate is zt echt etwas teuer aber mit dem Service hab ich nicht die guten Erfahrungen , beim liefern sind sie aber eigentlich recht schnell und ham ne gute Auswahl


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Also wie schon gesagt ich habe sehr guter Erfahrungen mit hardwareversand und empfehle es auch allen die sich einen PC bestellen wollen!


----------



## Flooo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

^*UPDATE*, Angebot von PC-King, Preis liegt mit Zusammenbau bei 820€ O_O kein Zuckerschlecken, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf 

-> Ich habe ihm das Angebot von Lordac und das on dem anderen Einzelhändler vorgezeigt, er hat n bissl was gemischt und meinte der hier ist besser als die beiden zusammen  Kritik an "eurem", die 5850er läuft niemals mit nem 450 W oder 400W, weiß nicht mehr, was ihr angegeben habt, nicht! Seine Meinung(!)...

Netzteil 650W SF SF650P14P

S775 ASUS P5QD TURBO
LGA775, Intel P45 (reicht euch das???)

intel E8400 Core2 Duo, 3,00GHz BOX

HDS 1000 SAMSUNG SpinPoint F3 1000GB

LG GH22NS50

unsere geliebte 5850er!!!!!!!!!!

das war's 

=> 820€


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



> S775 ASUS P5QD TURBO
> LGA775, Intel P45 (reicht euch das???)
> 
> intel E8400 Core2 Duo, 3,00GHz BOX



BITTE WAS???

Ich hab zwar noch 775 aber nen neuen PC für soviel Geld würd ich nicht mit 775 empfehlen!





> HDS 1000 SAMSUNG SpinPoint F3 1000GB
> 
> LG GH22NS50




Das Lob ich mir!


----------



## MSPCFreak (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja, klar. Mit nem billig Netzteil braucht man halt 600W und mehr. So ein Trottel. Die neue Zusammenstellung kann er sich sonst wohin schieben. Diese Hardware ist mehrere Jahre alt. In meinen Augen taugt dieser Händler nix. Bestell die Zusammenstellung von Lordac im Internet und lass sie dir von nem Freund zusammenbauen oder nutzt den Zusammenbauservice des Onlineshops direkt. Ich könnt lachen und gleeichzeitig bin ich wütend. Warum verarschen einen die Einzelhändler immer?


----------



## Flooo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ich hatte so ein gutes Vertrauen/Empfinden... ich werde morgen nen Kumpel von meinem Freund frage, der sich auskennt!/auskennen sollte, aber was ihr hier schreibt... ;( Unter aller Sau, wenn ich das so sagen darf, ihr seid ja nicht auf Profit aus!


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Mit nem billig Netzteil braucht man halt 600W und mehr. So ein Trottel. Die neue Zusammenstellung kann er sich sonst wohin schieben. Diese Hardware ist mehrere Jahre alt. In meinen Augen taugt dieser Händler nix. Bestell die Zusammenstellung von Lordac im Internet und lass sie dir von nem Freund zusammenbauen oder nutzt den Zusammenbauservice des Onlineshops direkt. Ich könnt lachen und gleeichzeitig bin ich wütend. Warum verarschen einen die Einzelhändler immer?




Sowas tu ich mir nicht an!


----------



## Nixtreme (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

@Flooo: du bist mir mit Abstand der sympathischte "PC-Noob" den ich je gesehen habe!

Also zum Thema Komponenten wurde ja hier schon einiges gesagt! 
Ich will mal was zum Thema Zusammenbau sagen:
Es gibt haufenweise gute Anleitungen im Internet wie man einen PC zusammenbaut, Youtube ist da besonders zu empfehlen da bewegte Bilder weitaus aussagekräftiger sind als Tausend Postings 

Gib einfach mal bei Google "How to assemble a PC" ein und du wirst überrascht sein wie einfach das im Endeffekt ist! Und glaub mir: einmal damit angefangen wirst du es irgendwann lieben und viele viele Stunden um/am/neben deinem PC-Gehäuse verbringen

So on, du bist auf einem guten Weg


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ja wenn du 20 € sparen willst!


----------



## Flooo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

xD, danke für das Lob, wie kommt's? ja, ich wäre richtig stolz auf mich & es würde mir sicherlich viel spaß machen! Dieses, ich trau mich nicht und will nix falsch machen, stört mich ein wenig-.-... Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ihr ALLE den pc von lordac sehr gut bis perfekt findet, die Profis, die damit ihr Geld verdienen mir so einen Schwachsinn andrehen. Gruß, oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Tja weil die halt nicht auf dem Stand der Technik sind ! Also der PC den die dir empfohlen haben ist nicht schlecht aber halt veraltet und überholt!


----------



## Einfachich (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Also ich finde der Preis dafür ist Übertrieben ausserdem verkauft er dir ne Grafikkarte für Pcie 2.0 und will dir nur ein Board andrehen was 1.6 <Unterstützt ......ne finger weg


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ist doch schrecklich ! Oder?


----------



## Flooo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Er meinte irgendwie, dass der CPU was älter ist, jedoch wuerde das in Zukunft immer noch unterstützt werden, is da was dran? Und 2kern ist zum spielen schneller als 4kern?! Wurde mir erzählt^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Also unterstützt ja ! 

Aber aufrüstbar NEIN!


----------



## Flooo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ok, alles klar und zum 2/4 Kern Prozessor, weißte da auch was zu ? Ich Träume heute Nacht wschl. Von einem selbst zusammen gebautem PC, mit katheoden und 2x NVIDIA GeForce gtx 295 das ist doch momentan die beste oder? gn8


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> Er meinte irgendwie, dass der CPU was älter ist, jedoch wuerde das in Zukunft immer noch unterstützt werden, is da was dran? Und 2kern ist zum spielen schneller als 4kern?! Wurde mir erzählt^^


 
Der Sockel 775 ist Geschichte, man sollte da nichts mehr neu kaufen.
Ein 2 Kerner ist nur dann schneller, wenn der deutlich höher getaktet ist als der 4 Kerner, aber das lohnt auch nicht mehr, weil das Ende der Fahnstange bald erreicht ist.


----------



## Ciddy (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

die 4 Kern Unterstützung wird immer mehr und der Trend in sachen Kerne geht nach oben
allerdings is die Zukunft nicht Mulitcore wie wir sie jetzt haben sondern Manycore 

vielleicht will der Händler dir ja auch nur Restposten andrehen auf denen er sitzengeblieben is

das zusammenbauen is eignetlich echt nicht problematisch, da gibts ned so viel zu beachten das meiste müsste sogar im Mainboard Handbuch dirn stehen bzw gibts für CPU Kühler ja die Montageanleitung dazu und wie schon erwähnt gibts auch einiges an Anleitungen dazu

aja bei den Grakas is die 5870 derzeit die schnellste Single GPU und die 5970 is die schnellste Dual GPU Karte


----------



## Flooo (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Computersystem Intel Core2Quad

Netzteil PC BTX 550Q LC 6550

Mainboard: S1156 ASUS P7P55 LX
-DDR3/PCIe16x/PCIe4x/3PCI blabla, das braucht ihr eh nicht^^

CPU S1156 Core i7-860 Box
4x2,8GHz, 8MB L3

RAM DDR3 PC1333 4gb Kit (Twin)
-Marke: Corsair, 2x 2GB

Grafikk. 1024 MB Gts 250 (oder soll ich ne 260 gtx reinklatschen xD?)

HDD 500GB West.Dig.

DVD-Brenner LG GH22NS40, extra die ältere Version, da mir gesagt wurde, dass das LG GH22NS50 eine Software von sich aus alleine installiert, und dann den PC langsamer macht?!

-> Was würdet ihr dafür bezahlen? 1.) im Internet
                                               2.) Bei eurem Einzelhändler des Vertrauens (falls vorhanden )

-> Grafikkarte,... was kann man mit der so zoggen, d.h. ruckelt sie bei Crysis auf max, dies oder das, wenn es geht, gebt mir am besten bekannte und hoch anfordernde, aktuelle Spiele 

Viel auf einmal, ich hoffe es geht, ich bin euch sehr dankbar


----------



## KOF328 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

p7p55 lx ? noch nie gehört
und nt hört sich nach LC power an -> topkandidat für elektroschrott
ansonsten ist das system ziemlich das gleiche wie meins - hab ne 5850 und prozzi @ 3,3ghz - bei crysis auf max ruckelt da nix!
 mein NT is das straight power 530w von bequiet

außerdem mein erster eigenbau mit 13(jetz 14), da bin ich stolz drauf ich hab beim doofmark06 auch die 20k geknackt- altes e4500sys 9,8k


----------



## Flooo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

krass, nicht schlecht, bist mir voraus, gerade junge 15, du 14, und ich nicht  Beim nächsten PC wage ich mich dann auch selbst dran evil:!

Stimmt es, dass das Auge nur ca. 25 Frames per Second (=Bilder pro Sekunde^^) im Normalfall wahrnehmen kann?? wurde mir so erzählt...?! Ist da was dran?

Gruß


----------



## KOF328 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

soweit ich weiß sieht das auge alles ab 30fps flüssig- bei mehr sieht man zwar einen unterschied aber der is eher klein. man sollte aber bei allen spielen ne ecke mehr fps haben, weil es dann bei fps-einbrüchen garnicht/nur ein bisschen ruckelt


----------



## Mick Jogger (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass das Auge nur ca. 25 Frames per Second (=Bilder pro Sekunde^^) im Normalfall wahrnehmen kann?? wurde mir so erzählt...?! Ist da was dran?
> 
> Gruß


ACHTUNG das ist nur bei FILMEN aufkeinen Fall bei Spielen bei Spielen brauchste mindestens 35-40 damits flüssig wird.


----------



## Knexi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Flooo schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass das Auge nur ca. 25 Frames per Second (=Bilder pro Sekunde^^) im Normalfall wahrnehmen kann?? wurde mir so erzählt...?! Ist da was dran?



Das stimmt schon, aber nur bei konstaten 25 FPS. Beim zocken wirst du aber nie konstante FPS haben.


----------



## Mick Jogger (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Jo und bei Filmen wo konstante FPS irgendwie logisch sind!


----------



## Flooo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Bei Spielen halt nicht, wenn eine schööne Explosion kommt ne (z.B. jetzt...)

Welche GraKa soll ich nehmen, gts 250 oder gtx 260? Da es in nem halben Jahr ja sowieso wieder neue gibt, weiß ich nicht, wieviel geld ich für eine ausgeben soll


----------



## Lordac (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Hallo,



Flooo schrieb:


> Welche GraKa soll ich nehmen, gts 250 oder gtx 260? Da es in nem halben Jahr ja sowieso wieder neue gibt, weiß ich nicht, wieviel Geld ich für eine ausgeben soll.


das kommt ganz darauf an wieviel die Karte leisten soll und wann du dir wieder eine neue kaufen möchtest.

Eine GTX260/HD 4870 sind flotter als die GTS250, eine 4890 wäre aus P/L-Sicht auch noch zu empfehlen, die ist noch einen Tick schneller als die erst genannten.

Die neuen 5750/5770 finde ich auch nicht schlecht, allerdings sind sie noch etwas zu teuer für das was sie leisten.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Mick Jogger (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

5770 ist aber langsamer als ne 4870!


----------



## Lordac (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Hallo,



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> 5770 ist aber langsamer als ne 4870!


das Gegenteil habe ich auch nicht behauptet... !

Zur Zeit ist die Marktlage etwas verzwickt, die 5750/5770 sind aber wenigstens lieferbar.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Lieferbar aber sch***** 

Also ich würde hier auf bessere Verfügbarkeit und / oder auf Fermi warten! 

Sonst als Aushilfe ne GTS 250!


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Was soll denn bitte auf Fermi warten bringen? Hier geht es doch offensichtlich um eine Grafikkarte im Bereich von 100-150 €. Fermi wird deutlich teurer und die in Frage kommenden Karten werden durch Fermi keinen € billiger. Da werden dann höchstens Karten wie die 5850 und 5870 billiger und werden dann immer noch zu teuer sein.


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Rolk schrieb:


> Was soll denn bitte auf Fermi warten bringen? Hier geht es doch offensichtlich um eine Grafikkarte im Bereich von 100-150 €. Fermi wird deutlich teurer und die in Frage kommenden Karten werden durch Fermi keinen € billiger. Da werden dann höchstens Karten wie die 5850 und 5870 billiger und werden dann immer noch zu teuer sein.




Floo hat mir aber gerade gesagt das bei geeigneter Verfügbarkeit auch eine 5850 drinsäße!


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Ah, ok. Hab ich wohl nicht weit genug zurück gelesen. Hoffentlich hat er auch die Zeit auf vernünftige Preise zu warten.


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

mmh da könnts komplizierter werden!


----------



## akaEmpty (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ich würde - als ahnungsloser - mal in den top 10's rumgucken, die man auf der rechten seite findet. da würde ich schauen, welchen der prozessoren man am günstigsten bekommt und darauf den rest "zuschneiden". d.h. nach der entscheidung ob intel oder amd, ein entsprechendes mainboard aus den top 10 suchen, dann den speicher und immer nach dem günstigstem ausschau halten. dann einen händler/versand finden, der diese 3 dinge verkauft und bei diesem händler nach einem adäquatem gehäuse & netzteil und ebenso nach den benötigten laufwerken und einer grafikkarte schauen. wobei bei bestehender problematik, daß der rechner im prinzip startbereit geliefert werden muss, bei gehäuse, netzteil und laufwerken nicht unnötig viel geld ausgeben werden sollte (dort sollte man also eher zu gunsten höherwertigerer teile wie cpu, mobo, graka und evtl. ram sparen). welche graka man möchte, spielt dann noch eine rolle bei der auswahl des netzteils. wenn es allerdings eine karte sein soll, die die meisten spiele in hohen auflösungen mit hohen details bewältigt, wird es wohl eher in die richtung 500-600 watt netzteil gehen.

die mühe, sich das alles zusammenzusuchen überlasse ich anderen...


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Das Grundkonzept steht ja schon! Das Problem liegt aber in der Grafikkarte!


----------



## akaEmpty (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Das Grundkonzept steht ja schon! Das Problem liegt aber in der Grafikkarte!



das da wäre?

die 5770 sollte in seinem fall mit entsprechender cpu ausreichen.


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

das system von lordac auf den ersten seiten!


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Seite 11? 

Ich würde schauen, ob ich eine HD 5770 für 120 € bekomme oder abwarten was die 5830 kann/kostet.


----------



## akaEmpty (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

joa, das sieht ganz passabel aus. wenn floo kein silentfreak ist, könnte man aus kostengründen auch auf den cpu-kühler verzichten. je nach gehäuse und netzteil kann man auch auf den gehäuselüfter verzichten. dann läg das system vllt. bei ca. 400€ und eine 5770 gibt's unter 150€... dann läg er auf jeden fall in seinen preislichen vorstellungen.


----------



## akaEmpty (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

ram, cpu, mobo, netzteil, graka kosten allerdings schon mit zusammenbau und versand um die 500€... dazu noch ein günstiges gehäuse, eine festplatte und ein brenner sind nochmal min. 100€. das sind dann nach adam riese schon min. 600€ ... mit zusatzlüfter und besserem cpu-kühler sind's unterm strich bestimmt fast 650€ bzw. fast 150€ mehl als ~529€ ... und das wohlgemerkt mit 'nem günstigen gehäuse.

edit: außerdem sollte man ein netzteil mit kabelmanagement benutzen, wenn man ein gehäuse mit sichtfenster will.


----------



## akaEmpty (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

der würde bestimmt auch reichen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kommentare-zu-komplett-rechnern/86103-jetzt-lieferbar-pcgh-silent-pc-ii-leiser-spiele-pc-mit-radeon-hd-5750-fuer-599-euro-anzeige.html


----------



## Mick Jogger (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Spiele"-PC für ~529 €*

Er will aber einen PC haben der in 2 Jahren noch aktuell ist und da ist selbst eine 4870 noch besser also eine 5770! (DX11 hin oder her!)


----------

